# Wellcome Chemical !



## Foreshore9 (May 24, 2021)

Found this cool bottle with such a cool top 1920's so interesting what's out there....


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 24, 2021)

Interesting top on that one, Kepler jars are very common but never seen one with a top like that before.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

Foreshore9 said:


> Found this cool bottle with such a cool top 1920's so interesting what's out there....





CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting top on that one, Kepler jars are very common but never seen one with a top like that before.





Foreshore9 said:


> Found this cool bottle with such a cool top 1920's so interesting what's out there....


I found 1 a few months ago in excellent condition I thought it was a nice bottle to


----------



## Foreshore9 (May 24, 2021)

Awesome !


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

Foreshore9 said:


> Awesome !


Giddy up


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2021)

Are these jars considered poisons? I found a biggun' a few days ago in pretty good condition. My mother took it hostage as a flower vase.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 19, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Are these jars considered poisons? I found a biggun' a few days ago in pretty good condition. My mother took it hostage as a flower vase.


Most excellent


----------

